# Anyone Fished Lake Conjola (South Coast NSW)?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm planning a father and son fishing trip in early November with my Dad down to Lake Conjola - South Coast NSW. As i've never been there before, any local knowledge would be appreciated. What sort of fish does the lake hold (i'm anticipating flatties and bream). Any pelagic or jew action?

We will be taking his 15 foot runabout and I'll also put the yak on the racks. Dad's in his mid 70's and will probably not be up for all day fishing action so we'll probably go out in the boat each morning and again mid arvo, which should leave a few hours for me to sneak out on the yak for a few solo sessions.

Thanks...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Loops (Aug 14, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> The main channel near the beach looks a little small to hold decent pelagics, but perhaps some reasonable chopper tailor as it deepens?


Dave/Red
A couple of years ago (about this time of the year) I caught three nice salmon and a bream from the channel near the beach. I was fishing the caravan park side of the channel at sunrise. The current can get really strong through the channel as it is quite narrow as Red pointed out. I don't know about the rest of the lake but have heard it holds a decent amount of the usual suspects (breambos, whiting and flatties).

Please let me know how you get on as I will heading down that way in a month to fish Conjola and Burrill Lakes.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thanks red... a comprehensive report as always...

I'd heard that 'The Steps"...the spot where the shallow/sandy channels drops off into the deeper lake section was also a good spot.. apparently some big flathead in there at the right time/tides (although finding out what that time is may prove difficult if I'm only there for a day and a half).

thanks again...


----------

